# Pnw 2009 Rally Or Casual Get Together



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I emailed the Skagit River Resort to inquire about potential rally/get together location. Her response to me was this :

Hi Tawnya,

We have a great place, 125 acres, two RV courts, The Sun and the Forest Court with full hookups and cable tv, a laundro mat, bathrooms with pay showers, a restaurant, 40 cabins of different floor plans to hold different amounts of people. There is a patio, with twinkle lights, refer, and bbq, tables a fire pit, and tiki torch lights. We rent this area for 50.00 and this covers electrical, propane, garbage pickup and general cleaning.

We would like to invite you for a drive to come see our place in person, we think you will like it.

Thanks for your e-mail.




http://www.northcascades.com/

I am looking for input if this would or wouldn't or could or couldn't be a potential location... 
Anyone interested?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a bit too far for us to travel for a weekend trip.









Thanks for the information on the site.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks nice!!







When you thinking?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> Looks nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anytime really







Awaiting input to see if any are interested as a rally, if not, I'll put it on my list for places to go and do a casual get together








(ps) whenever YOU attend, mushrooms are required







, and you should bring something for the other attendees too


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats within range for a weekend for us so keep us in the loop. We haven't camped in that area, so it would be a fun new adventure.

At this point we don't know what our spring schedule of kids sports is so we don't know what weekends are free. Go ahead and pick something and we'll see if it fits.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Of course we would be game for that area as that is our favorite stretch of road to camp on. Keep us posted.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

keep the comments coming on both threads plz!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....hmmmmm, keep us posted on dates. Our late summer/fall is looking pretty full at this point as Gordon is in the process of residing our house and replacing windows (ugh!). Hopefully we can squeeze something like this in!

Lead and we will follow Tawnya


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....hmmmmm, keep us posted on dates. Our late summer/fall is looking pretty full at this point as Gordon is in the process of residing our house and replacing windows (ugh!). Hopefully we can squeeze something like this in!
> 
> Lead and we will follow Tawnya


it's for 2009 potential


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Build it and they will come!!!!!!!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind for this location is that Highway 20 is closed in the winter and usually doesn't open until sometime in April or so depending on the snow. Not a huge deal, just something to keep in mind when planning.

Kelly


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

X2 on the distance thing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> X2 on the distance thing.


okey dokey, I'll use it as a potential Casual Get Together with Outbackers closer to it. Thanks for input everyone!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep in mind that there is a Casual Get Together for this year in Leavenworth for anyone that wants to come. This is a good place for folks that live more north (and for anyone that lives south and wants to come up this way). Some of these ideas Taunya has are great for Casual Get Togethers or for a more formal Rally for those of us that live up in the norhtern areas and can't make it when a Rally is somewhere like Deschutes, etc...

Taunya, keep the ideas rolling. We love them. And anyone interested in joining us and Rick and Taunya, check out the Leavenworth Get Together. We'd love to have more join us!!!! (Jozway, Blue Wedge, etc....)

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Keep in mind that there is a Casual Get Together for this year in Leavenworth for anyone that wants to come. This is a good place for folks that live more north (and for anyone that lives south and wants to come up this way). Some of these ideas Taunya has are great for Casual Get Togethers or for a more formal Rally for those of us that live up in the norhtern areas and can't make it when a Rally is somewhere like Deschutes, etc...
> 
> Taunya, keep the ideas rolling. We love them. And anyone interested in joining us and Rick and Taunya, check out the Leavenworth Get Together. We'd love to have more join us!!!! (Jozway, Blue Wedge, etc....)
> 
> Kelly


Kelly,
for those of you who can't come this far for spring rally we could throw together a June get together if you are interested? We had plans last summer and our biggie trip was Tetons but nothing planned for 2009. Pm me if you want to work on something with me for casual get together







. Like someone said " build it and they will come!"


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

WACOUGAR said:


> Keep in mind that there is a Casual Get Together for this year in Leavenworth for anyone that wants to come. This is a good place for folks that live more north (and for anyone that lives south and wants to come up this way). Some of these ideas Taunya has are great for Casual Get Togethers or for a more formal Rally for those of us that live up in the norhtern areas and can't make it when a Rally is somewhere like Deschutes, etc...
> 
> Taunya, keep the ideas rolling. We love them. And anyone interested in joining us and Rick and Taunya, check out the Leavenworth Get Together. We'd love to have more join us!!!! (Jozway, Blue Wedge, etc....)
> 
> Kelly


I think this is during deer season. We do have relatives in the area close to leavenworth that we need to visit.

I like the Skagit area campground. Anything that doesn't require taking a day off is good for us.


----------

